# Tylosin Tylan Doseage



## vanessaminaustralia (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi, I am in Australia and have tried to import in Angel's Glow and Angels Eyes but the Australian customs keep confiscating the products. 

Since here Tylan or Tylosin, a macrolide antibiotic,has only been approved for use in the treatment of disease in beef cattle and pigs - no chickens or dogs.

I have found a stock feed place that will supply to concentrate powder and also help me work the correct doseage for my 3 month old Maltese.

can anyone advise what the Tylan dose is mg per lb or kg recommended for dog...I am wanting to use this to clear up Tear Staining....

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks Vanessa (and Pixie)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My Abbey is taking Tylan - I give her a "pinch" mixed in with her wet food. sorry it's not an exact measurement, but that's what my vet told me. :smstarz:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

How frustrating (and expensive!) that your Angel Eyes keeps getting confiscated! 

A pinch is 1/16th of a teaspoon. Good luck with the tear staining, I know how annoying it can be!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Can you buy antibiotics in Australia? I used to buy Amtyl from Http://www.pets-megastore.com.au .
But when I went out on their site they no longer carry it. And all the antibiots state the they cannot be purchased in Australia. 

Tina


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

When I used Tylan on both Tango and Tillie I used a very, very small amount...probably 1/16th or 1/32th of a teaspoon.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Three months is too young to be giving Tylan. Pups stain from
teething. Best to wait until 5 months. The dosage I've always
used is 1/8 tsp mixed in with something palatable like baby meat
cottage cheese or yogurt for 10 days.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I think your pup is too young to start tylan. They usually recommend that if need be it should be given after they are fully done teething.


----------



## bikeatthebeach (Mar 5, 2008)

Try Eye Envy...They are world wide.


----------



## Amburn (May 31, 2007)

We give Cody 1/32 of a teaspoon of Tylan daily. We put the Tylan inside a small piece of cheese and fold the cheese around it. He never knows it's there. We've had excellent results - for the money, purchasing the bottle of Tylan is WAY cheaper than buying Angels Eyes.


~Amy


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Eye Envy, and any other topical don't work. Tylan or Angel eyes is the only way to get rid of tear staining. Just like everyone said, just a pinch.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Eye Envy, and any other topical don't work. Tylan or Angel eyes is the only way to get rid of tear staining. Just like everyone said, just a pinch.[/B]


Not sure if I agree with that, I think it depends on the dog and the reasons why they are staining in the first place.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=542207
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've tried it all, and I mean all of it. The vet also told me that topicals will fade but not remove. Reason is because it will continue to stain until you solve the problem from the inside. Either changing foods, purified water, and if that isn't working then dosing is the way to go. Angel eyes works great for me, and has solved our tear staining problem. I have never seen a topical that works alone without doing something else to compliment it.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=542263
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, if there was a topical out there that solved tear staining permantely, I am almost positive someone would have mentioned this product on this forum by now. I do have say Spa Lavish Facial Scrub works as a great compliment to fade the stains while using an antibotic


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I agree with Brit - 3 months old is probably a bit young to be treating with an antibiotic. I would wait until closer to 12 months, but that's just me, staining has never really been a problem for us, but then again, I don't hardly notice it and it doesn't bother me at all. Harley has been staining more with his allergy treatment, but I'd prefer stains to him scratching himself silly.

If you really want to go down the road of treating, you could try a compound pharmacy. I'm not sure what state you're in, but they have them in most states. Although, I'd speak with a vet before self medicating - you want to make sure there isn't an underlying problem causing the stains.

Good luck! Your little one sure is cute - I didn't even notice any staining!

edit: sorry, I just realised you've already found a supplier - scratch the compound pharmacy idea! LOL


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

A pinch is the dosage. I would wait until your baby is done teething. Simply because some antibiotics can damage teeth. Better to be safe than sorry. 
Until then I would use topical methods. 
I have put it in water but then you never know how much the dog is actually ingesting. I have also tried on treats but often some flys off. Another popular website does mention 3 weeks on and one week off. Some say ten days and then stop. When I do that the staining comes back. My vet told me if I were showing her he would prescribe an antibiotic but since I am not he won't. I use the tylan because it does work and it would not be an antibiotic of choice if Rylee were to get sick. I know Steve dad to Max and Rocky had a vet that gave them an antibiotic that they took for only a short time and it got rid of their staining. I have a good memory but I sure can't recall what was given to his dogs. He MAY want to pipe in here.


----------

